# الأقسام التقنية > طلبات البرامج >  الماسنجر معلق معي

## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:.


اخواني واخواتي 
اجت البنت تسال زي العاده ؛ وهي لا تعلم باي شيئ بالاجهزه 


مشكلتي هي الماسنجر 
للاسف الشديد كل مابحط ايميلي وبدي افوت بيعلق المسن بشوف المتواجدين على ايميلي بس يتجمد الصفحه عندي 
ليش برضو مابعرف؟!
وعلى ايميلاتي الاتنين واختي نفس الشي بايميلها من جهازي 

شو اعمل ؟

دورة على قوقل بالحث لقيت كلهم نفس المكشله بس الاجوبه مختلفه 

ومنها هاي الجواب 


 
اول شئ سوي انهاء للماسنجر 

( كليك يمين على الماسنجر بشريط المهام و اختار انهاء )



بعدين روح لـ إبدأ - تشغيل 



وحط هالأمر
regedit



بتفتح لك نافذه فيها مجلدات على اليمين 



افتح مجلد 

HKEY_CURRENT_USER 



افتحه اقصد اضغط على علامة الزائد

بعدها بيجيب لك المجلدات اللي داخله 


افتح 
Software 


وبعدين روح على 

Microsoft 

وافتحه


و داخل 

Microsoft 

دور مجلد اسمه

MSN Messenger 

كليك يمين على المجلد 

MSN Messenger 

و اختار حذف 
بعدين اغلق هالنافذه و روح جرب تسجل دخول 


 

للاسف الشديد ماعرفت ولا شي منه 
هسه انا اعملت اول شي الي هو ابداء وتشغيل وبعدها ماعرفت ولا شي 
ومافهمت ولا شي 
وماخليت ولا شي يعتب علي وعملته ولا شي من الي موجود بهاد الحل طلعلي 

اعملت الي بيحكوا عنه تنضيف الجهاز وعملت خطواته ونضفت الجهاز 
وعملت شي الي هي كيف بعرف اذا جهازي فيه فايروس وعملتها وطلع جهازي مافيها اي كائن غريب 

بس الغريب انه الايميل بيعلق معي لهسه 


الله يخليكم اشرحولي كيف اتصرف بس بشويش مشان افهم

----------


## باريسيا

ماحدا مجاوبني ؟! 


طيب كيف بتصرف انا هسه بعد ماعملت تنضيف للجهاز وهيك شي صار الجهاز يعلق اكثير وبطياء اكتر 
وبيطلعلي تقارير خاطئه اكتير 
لما بفتح منتدى وله شي بيسكر على طول 

شو اعمل ؟!

----------


## Sc®ipt

فعلا الطريقة يلي ذكرتيها أحسن طريقة لما يكون المسن معلق

واذا اتبعتي الخطوات زي ما وضحتلك بالصور التالية ان شاء الله بيفتح معك
واذا ما فتح بكون في عندك خطأ بالنسخة او بالويندوز

بس أهم شي تتبعي الخطوات بالترتيب حسب الخطوات


بعد هيك رح تفتح شاشة الــ run التالية



بنكتب بالفراغ regedit مثل ما هي موجود ثم نضغط ok
فتظهر لنا نافذة الرجيستري وهي الخطوة الأهم
اتبعيها بالترتيب حسب الأرقام



و هيك اتوقع رح تنحل المشكلة
وانا بستخدم هاي الطريقة لما يعلق المسن
و بتمنى تكون مشكلتك انحلت
تحياتي

 :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا 					
_طيب كيف بتصرف انا هسه بعد ماعملت تنضيف للجهاز وهيك شي صار الجهاز يعلق اكثير وبطياء اكتر 
وبيطلعلي تقارير خاطئه اكتير 
 لما بفتح منتدى وله شي بيسكر على طول 

شو اعمل ؟!

بعد اذنك انتي شو بتستخدمي متصفح انترنت ؟؟؟
لأني اتوقع كل هاي المشاكل من المتصفح انترنت أكسبلورر
و المتصفح  الفايرفوكس ما بعاني من هاي المشاكل ابدا لأنه الأقوى و الأسرع على الإطلاق
بإذن الله ما رح يعلق مع الجهاز ولا رح يسكر المنتدى اذا نزلتي نسخة جديدة من الفايرفوكس بدل الإنترنت اكسبلورر

_

----------


## باريسيا

اول شي بتشكرك على الجواب بس لو سمحت اتعيد الصور لانه كلهم اكس 

تاني شي انا مابعرف بالاجهزه ولا شي 
يعني شو متصفح 
لما بدور على حلول بقوقل بلاقي السؤال واحد شو هو المتصفح 
بس انا بدي اعرف شو هو المتصفح ؟

----------


## باريسيا

بس الي بعرفه انه من اول ماصلحت الجهاز بالمحل وهو عال العال 
ومافيه اشي 
بس فجاءه ؛ صار يعلق الماسنجر لهيك مابفوت عليها او بالاحرا مابقدر افوت لانه بيعلق على طول 
واليوم صار بعد ماعملت تنضيف للجهاز صار حتى الجهاز ذاته يعلق

----------


## MR.X

باريسيا هاد الي بصير فيكي من خطايا العالم والمنتديات الي كنتي ناوية تخترقيهم . الساهر مشكور على الشرح الوافي . بس انا عن باريسيا بحكيلك مش راح تعرف تعملهم . المهم باريسيا انتي حاولي تعملي هاي الخطوات . كمان نصيحة بيبو اتملي ريستار وافصلي خط النت من عندك  دقايق وارجعي اشبكي وشغلي جهازك . وازا ما زبط معك انا في الليل بس اخلص دوام بحللك مشكلتك ان شاء الله  ما شي بيبو

----------


## باريسيا

خطايا الناس والمنتديات استاد ربيع وله خطيتي 
وتعال الي بيسمعك بيقول اعملت شي ههههههههههههههه 
وهسه الي حكيته انا مافهمت شي منه والحمدلله 
انا بفرجيك ياربيع ؛ انا مش سيائه لحتى تحكي هيك 
يابي حسيت حالي شريره وضالمه ومابخاف الله 

حرام عليك

----------


## باريسيا

بنسبه للتنظيف انا اعملت الموضوع الي مثبت وعملت كل الي بيطلع بالصور وزبط معي 
مابعرف بيكفي وله اعمل شي تاني ؟

----------


## باريسيا

ممكن حدا يعلمني كيف انزل المتصفح  الفايرفوكس ؟!

لانه بدي اجرب وحطها 
بس بدي حدا يعلمني كيف وحبه حبه مشان اتابعها وانا بحملها

----------


## coconut

الموقع الرسمي
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/

============================================
الكل يعرف برنامج الانترنت اكسبلور Internet Explorer

ولكن الاغلبية يجهلون برنامج الفاير فوكس Firefox


والفرق واضح بحسب الخبرة والاستخدام المكثف
****************************************
من سلبيات الانتر اكسبلور 

* كثرة الاختراقات الامنية
*التعليق
*تصفح بطيء
*اغلاق بدون سبب
*عدم وجود مميزات سهلة الاستخدام

من ايجابياتة
*قبول معضم مواقع الدردشات الكتابية والصوتية (نظام الجافا) 

**************************************
من إيبجابيات الفاير فوكس



* سهولة الاستخدام
*استعادة الاطارات السابقة عند الاغلاق المفاجئ
*سهولة حفظ عدة صفحات في مفضلة (مجلد) واحد
*فتح اكثر من صفحة في متصفح واحد (تم تقليدة من الاكسبلور وباء بالفشل الذريع)
*وجود ثيمات جميلة للغاية 
*كشف 10 روابط سبق اغلاقها (ممتاز)
*سرعة التصفح بنسبة 200% (افضل ميزة)
*نظام سرعة تحميل البرامج والملفات بنسبة 200%
*اكتشف المزيد بعد التجربة 
*تم حل مشكلة الجافا بتحميلها بشكل تلقائي وكذالك الفلاش
*حفظ كلمات سر المواقع برقم سري مركزي
*حذف كل التفاصيل التي قمة بعملها بعد اغلاقة

من سلبياته 
*التعليق في حال فتح اكثر من 30 صفحة في متصفح واحد
*اغلاقة في حال تثبيت برامج 
*كثرة تحميل الملفات الضخمة تسبب التشنج حتى ينتهي التحميل


==========================================

ونادرا مااستخدم الاكسبلور ومازلت استخدم الفاير حتى لو ذهبت لمقاهي النت او اجهزة زملائي
وهو البرنامج الثاني من بعد استخدام فرا داون لود Free Download Manager




صفحة اختيار اكثر من 10 لغات من ضمنها العربية تفضل هنــا


تم تصغير هذه الصورة آليا. إضغط على هذا الشريط لتشاهدها بحجمها الحقيقي. الأبعاد الأصلية 703x224 والحجم 43KB.

رابط تحميل من موقع الام

تم تصغير هذه الصورة آليا. إضغط على هذا الشريط لتشاهدها بحجمها الحقيقي. الأبعاد الأصلية 767x300 والحجم 55KB.

رابط اخر من باب الضمان


==============================

لتحميل الثيمات
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:2

ابحث عن التي تقبل اصدار متصفحك منها الرياضية والعالمية والعائلية

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
ملاحظة /يفضل تحميل برنامج Flash Player قبل التثبيت 

من هنـــــــــــــــــــــــــــا

أوووووو فيذاااااااا


وهذه بعض من مميزاتة شرح سريع




*****************

طبعا الموضوع منقول باريسيا 

ان شاء الله تستفيدين معو

----------


## MR.X

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_خطايا الناس والمنتديات استاد ربيع وله خطيتي 

وتعال الي بيسمعك بيقول اعملت شي ههههههههههههههه 
وهسه الي حكيته انا مافهمت شي منه والحمدلله 
انا بفرجيك ياربيع ؛ انا مش سيائه لحتى تحكي هيك 
يابي حسيت حالي شريره وضالمه ومابخاف الله  
حرام عليك_ 


  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

 يا بيبو بمزح الله يسامحك ... انتي ما في منك ولله ...

----------


## باريسيا

طيب ربيع انا قبل مابشوف ردك انا حملته للمتصفح بس انكليزي 
ورجعت حذفته وحملت الرابط الي بعته بالعربي بس متل ماهو طلع مافي عربي بس كل لغات العالم ماعدا العربي 

هلاء انا بصراحه مش مرتاحه لصفحت قوقل هيك 

يعني مش عاجبني بس مابعرف اذا حذفت المتصفح راح يرجع الويب متل ماكان قبل التصفح الجديد من غير تحميل ولا شي تاني ؟

والايميل معلق عندي بحط ايميلي والرقم اول مابحط انتر بيفوت على الايميلات بس بيعلق بنفس اللحظه ويتثبت الصفحه 
لا بحكي مع حدا ولا بقدر اشوف الرسايل ولا شي 
ولما بدي اعمل تسجيل خروج بضغط على الاحمر الاكس وبعدها بيطلعلي نافذه بخيارين اما انهاء الان او الغاء الامر 

احكيلي شو اعمل ؟

----------


## MR.X

بيبو مش مشكلة .انتي عندك ياهو ماسنجر? ازا ما عندك انا بعطيكي واحد وبحكي معك وبحللك مشكلتك يا بيبو  . بعد ما اخلص دوامي بحلها الف حلال بيبو

----------


## باريسيا

coconut
اسفه اكتير فكرة ربيع الي حط الموضوع والرد اسفه اكتير 
المعلومات فاتوا ببعض 
من كتر مابعصب بلخم وببطل اشوف واميز اسفه اكتير

----------


## زهره التوليب

انحلت مشكلتك باريسيا؟؟؟

----------


## Sc®ipt

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا 					 
_وحملت الرابط الي بعته بالعربي بس متل ماهو طلع مافي عربي بس كل لغات العالم ماعدا العربي 

هلاء انا بصراحه مش مرتاحه لصفحت قوقل هيك 


لتحميل النسخة العربية اضغط هنا

لتحميل النسخة الإنجليزية اضغط هنا

و الروابط مباشر و التحميل مجاني 100%

اما بالنسبة لصفحة جوجل

شوفي الصور و الخطوات عشان تصير تطلعلك صفحة جوجل المعتادة مو مثل يلي بتطلع اول ما ننزل برنامج الفايرفوكس







و بنفس الوقت ما رح يصير اي مشاكل اذا رجعتي للإنترنت أكسبلورر بس نصيحة من مجرب الفايرفوكس أقوى بكثير و أسرع بكثير و مميزاته أكثر و تحياتي
_

----------


## زهره التوليب

يسلموا ايديك يا ساهر
عنجد شغلك حلو ومرتب  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_يسلموا ايديك يا ساهر
عنجد شغلك حلو ومرتب 


العفو هاد واجبنا

_

----------


## عُبادة

> يسلموا ايديك يا ساهر
> عنجد شغلك حلو ومرتب


مهو بدل ما يروح يداوم  :SnipeR (30): بظل قاعد لخدمة المجتمع :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Sc®ipt

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
_مهو بدل ما يروح يداوم بظل قاعد لخدمة المجتمع


 يعني دخيلك اسفتدت كثير من محاضرة Data **** و أخذت كثير علم من حضرة جناب العبقري ابو البرنامج الي بدو ساعتين و كل علماء العالم مش عارفين يعملوه
 ولا محاضرة الويب خلص الفصل و لسه ما أعطى ولا سكريبت و لسه بحكيلك مادة مهمة و html و شبعنا خبيزة

لا عمي أضل هون بخدمة المجتمع أحسنلي من شوفتهم صح ولا لأ
_

----------


## عُبادة

> اقتباس:
>  	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
> _مهو بدل ما يروح يداوم بظل قاعد لخدمة المجتمع
> 
> 
>  يعني دخيلك اسفتدت كثير من محاضرة Data **** و أخذت كثير علم من حضرة جناب العبقري ابو البرنامج الي بدو ساعتين و كل علماء العالم مش عارفين يعملوه
>  ولا محاضرة الويب خلص الفصل و لسه ما أعطى ولا سكريبت و لسه بحكيلك مادة مهمة و html و شبعنا خبيزة
> 
> لا عمي أضل هون بخدمة المجتمع أحسنلي من شوفتهم صح ولا لأ
> _


ضحكنا عليك اليوم اخذنا 4 سكريبتات :SnipeR (19):

----------


## Sc®ipt

ضحكنا عليك اليوم اخذنا 4 سكريبتات


على هالسكريبتات اللايقة الي أخذتوها 
الي بسمعك بقول مبرمجين سكريبتات زي الصندوق الماسي
و هاكات الإعلانات و الإحصائيات و غيرها

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------

